# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  السبت .. اول ايام شهر رمضان المبارك

## دموع الورد

السبت .. اول ايام شهر رمضان المبارك
آخر تحديث : 20/8/2009
 
  أعلن قاضي القضاة إمام الحضرة الهاشمية سماحة الدكتور احمد هليل ان يوم غد الجمعة الحادي والعشرين من اب هو المتمم لشهر شعبان وبذلك يكون يوم السبت الثاني والعشرين من اب هو اول ايام شهر رمضان.
جاء ذلك خلال الاحتفال الذي أقامته دائرة قاضي القضاة لتحري ثبوت شهر رمضان المبارك في مسجد المغفور له الملك حسين بن طلال بحضور وزير الاوقاف عبدالفتاح صلاح وعدد كبير من الوزراء والاعيان والنواب وعلماء الدين الاسلامي والهيئات الدبلوماسية والسياسية ومحافظ العاصمة .
وأكد قاضي القضاة ان الاجتماع لتحري هلال شهر شوال اجتماع عبادة وطاعة والتقاء على طاعة الله في هذه الساعة. واضاف: اننا بفضل الله عز وجل نتحرى مع اخواننا المؤمنين في مشارق الارض ومغاربها رؤية هلال شهر رمضان انسجاما مع محكم القرآن (شهر رمضان الذي أنزل فيه القرآن هدى للناس وبينات من الهدى والفرقان فمن شهد منكم الشهر فليصمه) ، والتزاما بقول سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم (صوموا لرؤيته وأفطروا لرؤيته).
وقال الدكتور هليل اننا في دائرة قاضي القضاة حرصنا على متابعة الرؤية والتحري في هذه الليلة المباركة لان الشهر العربي والشهور القمرية اما ان تكون 29 يوما او 30 يوما لذلك لا بد ان تكون مراقبة التحري في اليوم التاسع والعشرين من الشهر القمري مضيفا ان مراقبتنا جاءت من خلال المشاهدة البصرية او من خلال احدث الاجهزة العلمية المتطورة التي تتابع الهلال ثانية بثانية .
كما اشار قاصي القضاة الى اهمية شهر رمضان وفضائله داعيا الى استغلاله بالمزيد من العبادة والطاعة والتقرب الى الله وعدم الاحتكار ورفع الاسعار في الشهر الفضيل. 
واكد هليل ان هذا الجمع الكريم لتحري هلال الشهر الفضيل يجمع من السادة العلماء في الشريعة وعلماء في الفلك والمسؤولين بالاضافة الى المواقع التي تم تخصيصها في المملكة لتحري ومراقبة هلال شهر رمضان المبارك باستخدام المرقاب والتلسكوب والمشاهدة وبوجود علماء الشريعة وهيئة القضاء الشرعي. 
		ودعا الله عز وجل ان يعيد هذا الشهر الفضيل على امتنا الاسلامية وان يتقبل الله منا الصلاة والصيام والدعاء والقيام .
وتقدم فضيلته من جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني باطيب التهاني والتبريكات بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان المبارك كما رفع التهاني والتبريك الى الاسرة الهاشمية وابناء الشعب الاردني وابناء العالم الاسلامي والمسلمين في كل مكان. (بترا) 





وكل عام وانتم بخير

----------


## ابو عوده

وانتي بخير دموع ولكل اعضاء المنتدي كمان  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

الله يجعله شهر خير على المسلمين


كل عام وانتو بخير

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
وانت بصحة وسلامه دموع وجميع الموجودين .. الله يبلغنا رمضان بالخير والعافيه 
[/align]

----------


## The Gentle Man

اللهم امين 

وهالناس تتغير بالهشر الفضيل  :Db465236ff:

----------


## down to you

وانتي بخير وكل الامه الاسلاميه :Smile:

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLE1="width:95%;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]كل عام انت وكل الاعضاء بخير[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLE1][/ALIGN] :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

رمضان اسقطته خفت انزله واجيب فيه F

----------


## المالك الحزين

كل عام وانتم بألف خير

----------


## دمعة فرح

كل عام وانتي بخير دموع ..
وكل عام وجميع الاعضاء بخير..

----------


## دموع الورد

و جميعكم بخير ...

----------


## saousana

[align=center]كل عام وانتيم بخير [/align]

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

كل عام والجميع بالف خير

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center] 
كل عام و الجميع بخير...

رمضان كريم...
[/align]

----------


## ابو نعيم

*كل* *عام وانتم بألف خير ، اعاد الله علينا* *وعليكم* *شهر الرحمه باليمن والبركات ان شاء الله*

----------

